# CRA always truncating rather than rounding?



## joeyconnick (Feb 28, 2016)

So I have this issue... I have money withdrawn under the Lifelong Learning Plan that I'm repaying. I took out the max $20,000 (over 2 years) so each year I have to make a $2000 RRSP contrib or claim $2000 extra income.

In one of my repayment years, I made a RRSP contribution of $47.25. So on my taxes that year, I said, "Here's my LLP repayment: $47.25 from the RRSP contribution, and then I'll claim $1952.75 as extra income," which covers the $2000 I owed that year.

When I look at my LLP info on the CRA's MyAccount, however, it has truncated both amounts to $47 and $1952 respectively, so of course that only adds up to $1999, so it lists me as owing $16,001, when in reality I owe $16,000.

So what the heck?! If they'd at least rounded properly to the nearest dollar, then it would have gone through as $47 and $1953, which is fine. I don't mind if they for some unknown reason don't want to list cents on their website (which seems weird since they are THE government agency that deals in people's money and money, last I checked, included cents, however much the penny might be gone) but they should at least be keeping track of the cents behind the scenes.

I realize this is only 1 extra dollar out of 16,000 so it's not like it's going to break me... but are they doing this to all calculations for all people? Because that's a HECK of a lot of extra money for them. And just on principle, I am happy to repay what I owe but I don't owe that extra dollar--that extra dollar I ostensibly owe only exists because of their shoddy accounting practices.

So I guess my question is--does anyone know how I'd go about getting this corrected or addressed?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

An amount of less than $2 on your income tax return is neither payable nor refundable - so maybe you can work to make a future tax return such that you owe $1 and then not pay it.


----------



## joeyconnick (Feb 28, 2016)

Spudd said:


> An amount of less than $2 on your income tax return is neither payable nor refundable - so maybe you can work to make a future tax return such that you owe $1 and then not pay it.


Ha! I'll keep that in mind. LOL


----------



## amitdi (May 31, 2012)

Spudd said:


> An amount of less than $2 on your income tax return is neither payable nor refundable - so maybe you can work to make a future tax return such that you owe $1 and then not pay it.


why $1, go $1.99...dont leave money on the table.... :biggrin:


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

joeyconnick said:


> So I guess my question is--does anyone know how I'd go about getting this corrected or addressed?


Short answer is you don't get this addressed or corrected. CRA works only in whole numbers when it comes to things like that. Another example is with carryforward capital losses, etc. Just keep repayments in whole numbers next time.


----------



## joeyconnick (Feb 28, 2016)

AltaRed said:


> Short answer is you don't get this addressed or corrected. CRA works only in whole numbers when it comes to things like that. Another example is with carryforward capital losses, etc. Just keep repayments in whole numbers next time.


Didn't have a choice--the smaller amount ($47.25) was a fee for RRSP administration. Not paying CRA any extra money because of that.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Then don't worry about the rounding. IF at the end of the day when you have to settle up, you end up paying $1 more to get to $2000, that isn't even noise at the decimal point level and barely a chocolate bar these days. Just keep the big picture in perspective.


----------



## JohnMacc24 (Mar 26, 2021)

The rounding isn't my issue. The inconsistency is my problem. 
Some values are truncated some are not 
They don't truncate the required tax amounts. Go figure.

I do my own taxes and when I compare the CRA assessment I expect my numbers to match up to their numbers. When they don't I have to see if I've made a mistake or it's a consequence of their truncating! Pisses me off.

I guess I could round (up) all the applicable amounts myself. Or is that illegal?


----------

